# Ubisoft: ZombiU not even close to profitable, no plans for a sequel



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2013)

The Wii U was sold with the promise of third party support but in subsequent months EA and Ubisoft, the former being the biggest publisher in the world and the latter probably being the second and also a staunch supporter of the Wii U, have variously pulled back from the Wii U. Though EA also have some things to say concerning Nintendo's online infrastructure, or lack thereof, many will be looking at Ubisoft's comments as their big effort on the Wii U was a wash for them and even mentions its role in the change of pace for Rayman Legends.



> GamesIndustry.biz spoke with the Chairman and CEO of Ubisoft, Yves Guillemot about the Wii U. When asked about* ZombiU, he said it was "not even close" to profitable.* As such, he says that *there are no plans (or even desire) for a sequel.*
> 
> He even cited ZombiU's poor performance as the reason they decided to make Rayman Legends a multiplatform game.


 


> *For EA, at least, it's the system's lack of a rich multiplayer environment that's one of the big concerns *- especially for sports titles. (That's part of the reason Madden won't appear on the system this year.)
> 
> "*The lack of online engagement that we see on Wii U [is troubling]*," says Moore. "It's so integral to what we do. T*hey're so small it's hardly worth running the servers. It seems like a box that's out of sync with the future of EA *- which is one that gives a real social feel to our games. *The Wii U feels like an offline experience right now*."


http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-07-08-does-nintendo-stand-a-chance-this-holiday

Guess "Zombi U" is a name better suited to the Wii U right now.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 8, 2013)

Wii U is doomed.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 8, 2013)

So... is there are reason other than Ninty titles to buy the WiiU?
Patcher: I think not. *(Simply put)*
Me: Sadly, I have never agreed more. D:


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought a blow to the head was all that could kill zombies, but it looks like low sales do the trick, too.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 8, 2013)

That's...very sad news. Double sad, even. ZombiU is an awesome game, hands down. I almost cringe to see it in gaming bins for 30euro's and lower now...I payed full price for it and enjoyed every second of it (okay, 'enjoying' isn't exactly what you're going for in a horror survival game, but you know what I mean). I honestly thought it made more than enough money for ubisoft.

...and now it turns out they lost so much that that in itself made them turn around on rayman.

I mean...I still seriously dislike that decision. But at least it's an argument.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 8, 2013)

Not really unexpected, but bad for the customer nevertheless. If this keeps up, it will be really hard to justify not buying a PS4/XBOne for third party support. At least they have good reasoning behind this..


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 8, 2013)

Good. I think today we made a step in the right direction. Adding zombies to things doesn't make them better. Also, adding the title specific to the Nintendo console the game is on doesnt help things either.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 8, 2013)

quite sad to hear the wii u has not received any considerable share of fan support since its announcement at e3.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

Why would you buy another console just for 3rd party support if you have a PC? Most PCs nowadays can handle modern games. Heck, my old PC from five years ago could still handle mdoern games like remember me perfectly?


----------



## Qtis (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Why would you buy another console just for 3rd party support if you have a PC? Most PCs nowadays can handle modern games. Heck, my old PC from five years ago could still handle mdoern games like remember me perfectly?


Convenience would be the correct answer to your question, but that's besides the point. PC gaming has been superior compared to consoles for most of the time, especially during the last decade or so.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

I get convenience. Good answer. I was an avid console gamer myself but the Wi U was the last console I will buy for a LONG time. I still have a PS3 and I will ONLY upgrade to a PS4 if my PS3 dies... (I need it as BluRay Player, otherwise I wouldn't upgrade at all)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn't it sell ~460k copies? Wouldn't that make the attach rate about 1:7?


----------



## boombox (Jul 8, 2013)

No wonder, the game is awful, especially looking at all the other zombie games offered out there!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2013)

boombox said:


> No wonder, the game is awful, especially looking at all the other zombie games offered out there!


ZombiU isn't "awful".


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

Zombi U is a damn good game, actually. Of course its not what the COD generation wants, its subtle and survival based - a dying genre, sadly.

The game probably was expensive so no wonder it made no profit. But I believe the Wii U is only HALF to blame, the otehr half to blame is the fct that nobody appreciates games like this anymore. Everything needs to be more BOOM and less subtle because the DAU (dumbest available user) can't understand anything else...


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

I was actually impressed at the implementation of the Wii U features. Shame it looks like some original ideas won't develop further.



EzekielRage said:


> Zombi U is a damn good game, actually. Of course its not what the COD generation wants, its subtle and survival based - a dying genre, sadly.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 8, 2013)

and it might not have anything to do with the game being a survival horror game, the kind of niche genre that hasn't seen a good day since its short hype back on the ps1?

now, rayman on the other hand, while not exactly the most beloved character in the world, would most likely have sold much more, cause there's an actual market for those pesky jump n runs


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> I was actually impressed at the implementation of the Wii U features. Shame it looks like some original ideas won't develop further.


 

Very true. But a completely different Genre on a console with a MUCH higher install base. But you are right, The Last of us is ALSO an amazing survival horror experience and I really hope it sells well!

edit: Also, Zombi U got almost NO marketing. Somebody at Nintendo should learn about marketing, really...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like the WiiU is the new Dreamcast. We'll have people fondly remembering it in 10 years, talking of how it was so ahead of its time, and asking themselves why the evil companies made it fail even if it was awesome.

Duh.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 8, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like the WiiU is the new Dreamcast. We'll have people fondly remembering it in 10 years, talking of how it was so ahead of its time, and asking themselves why the evil companies made it fail even if it was awesome.
> 
> Duh.


 
Shit - Now I gotta go buy one in 10 years time


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like the WiiU is the new Dreamcast. We'll have people fondly remembering it in 10 years, talking of how it was so ahead of its time, and asking themselves why the evil companies made it fail even if it was awesome.
> 
> Duh.


 
Well, even the Dreamcast was more successful then the Virtual Boy



Spoiler



Giggity...bought one for $30 and it still works


----------



## bowser (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, now we know the Wii U has at least one exclusive for sure


----------



## Forstride (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> edit: Also, Zombi U got almost NO marketing. Somebody at Nintendo should learn about marketing, really...


 
ZombiU wasn't published by Nintendo, so they aren't responsible.

---------

ZombiU was a pretty lackluster game honestly.  Don't get me wrong, it was fun and all, but it was short, and really lacked in content.  You had areas in the game that looked identical (Mainly the sewer areas), boring combat (Seeing as you use your cricket bat 90% of the time, it would've been nice to have more melee weapons or something), and no online multiplayer, which is stupid.

Of course there's going to be a lack of online interaction when you aren't even adding online multiplayer to your own damn games, Ubisoft.  You have to make change to see change.  It's like other 3rd party devs saying they won't develop for Wii U because no other 3rd party devs are.  Someone has to step up to the plate eventually, or it'll just continue.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2013)

> *For EA, at least, it's the system's lack of a rich multiplayer environment that's one of the big concerns *- especially for sports titles. (That's part of the reason Madden won't appear on the system this year.)​​"*The lack of online engagement that we see on Wii U [is troubling]*," says Moore. "It's so integral to what we do. T*hey're so small it's hardly worth running the servers. It seems like a box that's out of sync with the future of EA *- which is one that gives a real social feel to our games. *The Wii U feels like an offline experience right now*."​


Translating: The Wii U multiplayer environment is not Origin! So we don't care


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh god, I really hope WiiU won't be the new Dreamcast.

The WiiU is struggling right now, and with the PS4 and Xbox One it will be even worst.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 8, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like the WiiU is the new Dreamcast. We'll have people fondly remembering it in 10 years, talking of how it was so ahead of its time, and asking themselves why the evil companies made it fail even if it was awesome.
> 
> Duh.


Except that Sega didn't have big pocket to hold out unlike Nintendo or Microsoft back then for GC and Xbox. Sega pulled out on console market, Nintendo and Microsoft didn't.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I thought a blow to the head was all that could kill zombies, but it looks like low sales do the trick, too.


 

To be honest, the game was pretty shitty. The reviews were pretty accurate in just how mediocre it really was. It couldn't hold a candle to Resident Evil, Left for Dead or Dead Rising to be quite honest, I think people were also expecting a much better game overall.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> To be honest, the game was pretty shitty. The reviews were pretty accurate in just how mediocre it really was. It couldn't hold a candle to Resident Evil, Left for Dead or Dead Rising to be quite honest, I think people were also expecting a much better game overall.


Joystiq - 4.5/5
Eurogamer - 90
G4 - 4/5
Quarter to Three - 4/5
Giant Bomb - 4/5.

"mediocre reviews"


----------



## narutofan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

learn from your mistakes ubisoft; don't make games for nintendo wii u again.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know if the retail experience is better, but from the demo I thought it was gimmicky bullshit.


----------



## tropireno (Jul 8, 2013)

Why would anyone WANT a sequel to a bad game?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Translating: The Wii U multiplayer environment is not Origin! So we don't care


The Wii U online environment is just ridiculously small. It's a curse Nintendo brought upon themselves by never trying to establish a decently sized online community with the Wii. While many bought the PS3 and 360 because of their online capabilities, for some the deciding factor even being between paying for online or getting it free, most people just bought the Wii because Nintendo games. Because of this, most of your gamers who really care about the online experience are either going with Sony or Microsoft (or PC) already, while those who prefer a more private, offline, single player oriented experience go with Nintendo. When most of your current Wii U owners couldn't give a rats ass about games with online multiplayer, it shows that you aren't attracting the kind of buyers that care about that to begin with.

Don't act like EA is a villain because of legitimate concerns regarding Nintendo's online services. For EA as a company, online capabilities are important (see: their sports games, Battlefield, etc.), and a community that only comes for the offline Nintendo games is worthless for them.



soulx said:


> Joystiq - 4.5/5
> Eurogamer - 90
> G4 - 4/5
> Quarter to Three - 4/5
> ...


With a Metacritic score of 77 and an accompanied average user score of 7.5, overall, yes, the game would widely be considered to be average by the majority. Picking a few choice reviews won't change that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 8, 2013)

sound the alarm! Nintendo's newest console is dying wiiu wiiu wiiu wiiu wiiu


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 8, 2013)

Granted they made a pretty bad game or to be more accurate flawed, so meh.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know what game you guys played but I really enjoyed the game. Perhaps because I don't give a shit about online multiplayer as I have zero interest in that and I also HATE shooters but love survival horror (survival as in as little weapons and ammo as possible and horror as in actually scare not mindless gorefest).

Alas, I am a minority now. I demand special rights! (warning: sarcasm)


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> Joystiq - 4.5/5
> Eurogamer - 90
> G4 - 4/5
> Quarter to Three - 4/5
> ...


Actually, there are mediocre reviews about the game. Reviews were generally mixed.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 8, 2013)

I have not yet played the game, so I can't comment on if it was actually good, but it seemed to me that many reviewers went into it expecting an action game and found a survival/horror game leading to a huge disparity in review scores (plus ign putting their resident Sony fan-boy in to review a Nintendo-exclusive).


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I have not yet played the game, so I can't comment on if it was actually good, but it seemed to me that many reviewers went into it expecting an action game and found a survival/horror game leading to a huge disparity in review scores (plus ign putting their resident Sony fan-boy in to review a Nintendo-exclusive).


this is why I love gbatemp


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I have not yet played the game, so I can't comment on if it was actually good, but it seemed to me that many reviewers went into it expecting an action game and found a survival/horror game leading to a huge disparity in review scores (plus ign putting their resident Sony fan-boy in to review a Nintendo-exclusive).


 

Again I say,


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Again I say,
> <Last of Us picture>


 
I was actually going to address that.  Another game I have yet to play (I'll probably play it eventually on my brother's PS4).  It's, again, another game I have not played so I can't comment on the gameplay and how it got the scores it did.  It does seem to have a little bit of a action approach to it, though certainly not to the level of recent Resident Evil games.  Survival/horror is a niche-market these days that have been all-but-replaced by action/gore, at least in the mainstream.  It's difficult for independent developers to get funding for Survival/horror games because publishers don't see the money in it, which is why Winter, which I thought was a promising game, never saw the light of day.  That's probably why most survival/horror games these days are kept to the PC where independent developers such as Frictional Games (who recently wrote a blog on The Last of Us I'll have to read as I enjoy their insight on the genre and games in general) can easily distribute online without needing publisher support.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Another game I have yet to play (I'll probably play it eventually on my brother's PS4).


 
PS4 is NOT backwards compatible with PS3...

The last of us is MUCH more action based than Zombi U - it had tons of action sequences...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 8, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> sound the alarm! Nintendo's newest console is dying wiiu wiiu wiiu wiiu wiiu


Lol ambulance noises.



DiscostewSM said:


> Didn't it sell ~460k copies? Wouldn't that make the attach rate about 1:7?


Even if the attach rate is good it does not make the game profitable.
If the game cost the equivalent of 750k copies to make and market and it can't get more than 750k copies sold it's still going to be unprofitable.

Or atleast that makes sense to me. I'm not sure if it actually works that way.



EzekielRage said:


> PS4 is NOT backwards compatible with PS3...
> 
> The last of us is MUCH more action based than Zombi U - it had tons of action sequences...


 
PS4 is backwards compatible through online streaming so it's possible he'll play the game through that.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 8, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> PS4 is NOT backwards compatible with PS3...
> 
> The last of us is MUCH more action based than Zombi U - it had tons of action sequences...


 
Oops, typo.  I meant PS3; been typing PS4 too much lately.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 8, 2013)

Just Dance 3 (Ubisoft) for the Wii sold 9.8M, it was the 10th best selling game for the Wii. Mario Kart Wii sold 33.8M, that's about a 1:3 ratio, that's not bad at all. If the third party can make a good game for Nintendo then consumers will buy it. EA's best game for the Wii came in at 28th place,  . Plain and simple, EA did not release good games for the Wii. Most of what they released for the Wii U were ports that a lot of people already had for other consoles. There aren't 70 or 80 million Wii U's on the market, games for the Wii U just aint going to sell like they do for the PS3/360. does that mean that the third party developers should just give up on making games for Wii U?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

All boils down to one thing = Nintendo is going to have market the HELL out of this thing if they want to regain any footing.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

True. There is only so much a new Mario or a Wind Waker remake can do. They need to step up their marketing machine NOW, not on Christmas, not next year, NOW! As for third parties, I agree, don't release half assed ports of two year old games, if you port an old game, make it right like criterion or beenox - give me a reason to buy this game again/in the first place if the original didn't interest me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Just Dance 3 (Ubisoft) for the Wii sold 9.8M, it was the 10th best selling game for the Wii. Mario Kart Wii sold 33.8M, that's about a 1:3 ratio, that's not bad at all. If the third party can make a good game for Nintendo then consumers will buy it. EA's best game for the Wii came in at 28th place,  . Plain and simple, EA did not release good games for the Wii. Most of what they released for the Wii U were ports that a lot of people already had for other consoles. There aren't 70 or 80 million Wii U's on the market, games for the Wii U just aint going to sell like they do for the PS3/360.


EA released little worth buying for the Wii because what EA makes primarily is not what sold on the Wii. Wii owners didn't want sports games, action games, or shooters. There went pretty much what the entirety of EA makes. EA is a huge third party, but the Wii managed to create a substantial user base that widely couldn't give two shits about what EA put on the console. On the other hand, Ubisoft was willing to make a game that appealed to the exact crowd the Wii sold to (the casual Just Dance series) in order to get a good selling game on the Wii. Obviously, EA wasn't willing to take the risk when casual isn't their strong suit.

By the way, fun to see: Even taking inaccuracies into account, the top 10 would still be nearly all first party titles. Yeah, maybe you could see why third parties decided the Wii wasn't really worthwhile. When you have to create three installments of a series that primarily appeals to Wii owners just to crack the top 10 when Nintendo can shit out a Mario Kart and make number 1, it doesn't scream at third parties "give it your best shot and you'll do great".

As for the Wii U, after the Wii, you should be surprised that what they put on there were passable ports with gamepad functionality. To be entirely blunt, Nintendo has been on poor terms with third parties for a long time now. Over a decade long time. Third parties rarely are willing to give their all on a Nintendo console because they know that no matter what they make, it will not sell like a Nintendo first party title. Not a chance in hell, especially when it's games that have been out for at least a couple of years already.

Edit: Assuming VGChartz is accurate, in the top 20 Wii games sold every single game that wasn't a Nintendo game (15 of the 20, by the way) was a Just Dance title or that Zumba game that likely just made it where it is because it had the word "Fitness" in the title. Yeah. Not surprising that third parties might have stayed as far away from the Wii as possible when your only chance of selling really well was to make a dancing game.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sports controls using the wii mote and knuck were a joke! They were horrible. If you wanted madden or any other major sports title, you stayed away from the wii versions because of the shitty controls.


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Just Dance 3 (Ubisoft) for the Wii sold 9.8M, it was the 10th best selling game for the Wii. Mario Kart Wii sold 33.8M, that's about a 1:3 ratio, that's not bad at all. If the third party can make a good game for Nintendo then consumers will buy it. EA's best game for the Wii came in at 28th place,  . Plain and simple, EA did not release good games for the Wii. Most of what they released for the Wii U were ports that a lot of people already had for other consoles. There aren't 70 or 80 million Wii U's on the market, games for the Wii U just aint going to sell like they do for the PS3/360. does that mean that the third party developers should just give up on making games for Wii U?


 

All third parties should make dance games.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> All third parties should make dance games.


Ubisoft cracked the top 20 on the Wii four times with them. Fool proof, I think.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 8, 2013)

No online play was your fault, Ubisoft, don't go blaming Nintendo for your mistakes.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 8, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ubisoft cracked the top 20 on the Wii four times with them. Fool proof, I think.


 
Ubisoft found something that worked, why couldn't EA?

EA is a game maker, that's how they make their money, I find it hard to believe they couldn't make a cheezy game that the kids wanted. Instead they released bad ports of sports games.

I liked EA games, on the Sega Genesis, but couldn't find a good one for the Wii.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> All boils down to one thing = Nintendo is going to have market the HELL out of this thing if they want to regain any footing.


 
They should make it so ridiculously cheap that people will buy it for the hell of it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> They should make it so ridiculously cheap that people will buy it for the hell of it.


 

They should take the risk to reduce by $50 or so


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 8, 2013)

SickPuppy said:


> Ubisoft found something that worked, why couldn't EA?
> 
> EA is a game maker, that's how they make their money, I find it hard to believe they couldn't make a cheezy game that the kids wanted. Instead they released bad ports of sports games.


Because EA has a lot that works fantastically on other consoles, and it wasn't worthwhile to go out of their way to appeal to the horribly specific Wii crowd. Few developers are going to break their back bending backwards to appeal to a crowd that wants dancing games more than any other game type on the market.

Look at it this way: as a game developer, would you go out of your way to make a game type you would never bother with otherwise on the off chance that it just might be what the owners of this system want, with the knowledge that you will only sell up to 10 million copies if you are really, really lucky and strike gold? The answer from an intelligent perspective is "no". You would not take that risk because the chances are far too high that you won't even make your investment back, much less profit.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 8, 2013)

Come on Nintendo, step it up a little further before the PS4 and XONE is released.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 8, 2013)

And that right there, dear Nathan Drake is the reason modern gaming sucks and innovation dies...


----------



## VMM (Jul 9, 2013)

That's what happens when you develop for WiiU.
If Ubisoft made the title a multiplat, and (naturally) changed it's name, it may have sold more.
Now, there is not much they can do, maybe marketing their game a bit more, but I doubt they will still have decent sales.

WiiU failed in pleasing casual gamers, their main gimmick is gone with WiiU gamepad, that is the motion controller.
WiiU also failed to please hardcore gamers, that already have almost every multiplat for WiiU on theirs X360 or PS3.

Many customers do not even know what WiiU is, many still believe it's a new Wii model or an tablet accessory for Wii.

PS4 will cost just $50 more, and will have far superior hardware specs.

Now it's time for Nintendo to step up with strong marketing and a price drop.
If Nintendo sell it for $300 or less, with a decent market, it may have a chance of success,
but if it keep going that way, it will be the new Dreamcast.

If Nintendo waits until Christmas for marketing WiiU then people will instead be buying PS4 or X1, and WiiU will sell poorly.
Right now there isn't any new console on the market, it's time for Nintendo to start advertising.
Maybe then people will start buying or saving money to buy it on holiday season.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

PS4 costs $100 more.  The basic Wii U costs $300, the Nintendo Land bundle costs $350.


----------



## orcid (Jul 9, 2013)

It`s Ubisoft's fault. They could make a better game.
I like survival horror, but after reading the reviews and playing the demo I didn't want to buy it.
I think that the game is even a reason that the Wii U sold bad and had a bad reputation right from the start. There is a new console and the only exclusive for the mature audience looks like a PS2/Wii game. This is not very appealing to many people.

The delay of rayman because of zombi u is stupid. I am sure that rayman would have been sold better than zombi u and there was no problem making money with rayman on other platforms later this year.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> No online play was your fault, Ubisoft, don't go blaming Nintendo for your mistakes.


Online play was EA's gripe. Remember, bolded portions of news are usually important for pointing out main details. Ubisoft's issue was simply that their game sold poorly, and the venture proved not to be worthwhile.



orcid said:


> It`s Ubisoft's fault. They could make a better game.
> I like survival horror, but after reading the reviews and playing the demo I didn't want to buy it.
> I think that the game is even a reason that the Wii U sold bad and had a bad reputation right from the start. There is a new console and the only exclusive for the mature audience looks like a PS2/Wii game. This is not very appealing to many people.
> 
> The delay of rayman because of zombi u is stupid. I am sure that rayman would have been sold better than zombi u and there was no problem making money with rayman on other platforms later this year.


Launch games are rarely all that. The Wii U has sold bad primarily because of consumer confusion, and otherwise because third parties don't want to back it because their ventures so far have apparently been even less profitable than normal first year sales. Rayman Legends went multiplat likely because partially of bad Wii U sales, and partially because, although the game has been profitable for Ubisoft, Rayman Origins has sold far below expectations. With the idea that Rayman isn't selling as well as he once did, good game or no, and that Ubisoft's initial attempt on the Wii U ended badly, it's no surprise that Rayman Legends didn't stay an exclusive.



grossaffe said:


> PS4 costs $100 more. The basic Wii U costs $300, the Nintendo Land bundle costs $350.


The basic Wii U model is a joke. If you don't buy the $350 model, you are actually wasting money.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The basic Wii U model is a joke. If you don't buy the $350 model, you are actually wasting money.


 
How so? Because it comes with a little bit less on-board storage? If storage is an issue, you'll be needing an external HDD or flash drive anyways.


----------



## VMM (Jul 9, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> PS4 costs $100 more. The basic Wii U costs $300, the Nintendo Land bundle costs $350.


 
Let's face it, nobody buys the basic model.
While WiiU "deluxe" model comes with 32GB, the basic PS4 will come with probably 10 times more storage.
I still don't understand why Nintendo doesn't make a WiiU with better storage, everybody, soon or later, will need to use a external HDD because their WiiU storage is full.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> How so? Because it comes with a little bit less on-board storage? If storage is an issue, you'll be needing an external HDD anyways.


I should amend my former statement to say that no matter what Wii U model you buy, you're wasting money in different respects. You either buy the $300 model and spend at least $50 to start enjoying your system, or you pay $50 more for primarily the game and a memory increase that is pennies to Nintendo. No matter how you slice it, compared to the price of truly next gen systems, the Wii U price is too high. Even if you're okay with the $300 model, once you buy an external HDD and a game, you will have spent between $400 and $450 anyways. How is that worthwhile when you can spend about $450 total on the PS4, sit down, and not worry about anything else? Believe it or not, convenience and ease of use is worth something too.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

Multiplatform huh? Say goodbye to their games taking full adventage of the GPU. 

Ubisoft shouldn't give up. Create their own little series for WIIU, invent something that WILL grab people. Stop worrying about multiplatforming for the butthurt fools and DO something. All I see from everyone involved with the WiiU is complaining. I'm tired of it.

If those clowns actually cared, they would create something new that would make people want to play and buy a WiiU. This is there chance to bring more third party support. But I guess the old saying would apply here... "Damned if you do, damned if you don't."


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I should amend my former statement to say that no matter what Wii U model you buy, you're wasting money in different respects. You either buy the $300 model and spend at least $50 to start enjoying your system, or you pay $50 more for primarily the game and a memory increase that is pennies to Nintendo. No matter how you slice it, compared to the price of truly next gen systems, the Wii U price is too high. Even if you're okay with the $300 model, once you buy an external HDD and a game, you will have spent between $400 and $450 anyways. How is that worthwhile when you can spend about $450 total on the PS4, sit down, and not worry about anything else? Believe it or not, convenience and ease of use is worth something too.


You are not required to spend extra money on extra storage just to play the console.  You only need it if you download a bunch of games or a bunch of big DLC, which is not an immediate need.  If you do decide you need extra storage, you can spend based on how much storage you want.  I can get a 64GB flash drive for under $30 on amazon right now.  I also already own an external HDD that I could hook up to a Wii U if I so decided, so that's money I don't have to spend.  So I could get a basic Wii U model and use it with my 500GB external HDD that I already use on my Wii, so I'd probably use it on my Wii U anyways.  If I decided I wanted to buy a game other than Nintendo Land, or since Nintendo Land is about $20 new on amazon, why is the basic model so unthinkable?


----------



## orcid (Jul 9, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Launch games are rarely all that. The Wii U has sold bad primarily because of consumer confusion, and otherwise because third parties don't want to back it because their ventures so far have apparently been even less profitable than normal first year sales. Rayman Legends went multiplat likely because partially of bad Wii U sales, and partially because, although the game has been profitable for Ubisoft, Rayman Origins has sold far below expectations. With the idea that Rayman isn't selling as well as he once did, good game or no, and that Ubisoft's initial attempt on the Wii U ended badly, it's no surprise that Rayman Legends didn't stay an exclusive.
> 
> The basic Wii U model is a joke. If you don't buy the $350 model, you are actually wasting money.


But ZombiU was THE hyped launch game. It was even sold as a bundle and advertised as THE launch title. I am sure that I am not the only one that was very disappointed about the first reviews. Of course this is not good for the sells of the console. It is like the new Killzone for the PS4 turns out to be a medicore game and looks like a average PS3 title. Of course this will harm PS4 sales.
There is no problem making rayman multiplat, but there was no need for the delay of the wii u version. Of course they will now sell less wii u copies of the game compared to an timed exclusive.
And EA with his multiplats: They publish old games like mass effect and batman with a few new features and really bad ports like Fifa 14 that doesn`t really run properly. For this games they want 70 € while the games are already avaiable for 20-30€ for the other platforms.
Of course Nintendo made mistakes with the wii u, but the 3rd parties should see that they did big mistakes with their wii u strategy, too.

edit: Here the basic model is avaiable for 199€ since the beginning of the year. One reason is that it sold bad to all the early adopters copared to the 32gb model. But I think its a big difference for parents at this christmas compared to a 399€ PS4. Together with e.g. Mario 3D it will be a popular present.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't understand. There are Die-Hard Nintendo Fans EVERYWHERE in the Internet. That if you talk something bad about Nintendo they'll kill you and yet they don't support their company but they're like "Nintendo will NEVER go Software or handheld only"

I remember when they where saying "Just wait till E3" Guess What? E3's Over and Nintendo still in the same hole. Not only that but just one more thing 'PlayStation 4' 

But only about the Wii U cuz the 3DS is doing great.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I don't understand. There are Die-Hard Nintendo Fans EVERYWHERE in the Internet. That if you talk something bad about Nintendo they'll kill you and yet they don't support their company but they're like "Nintendo will NEVER go Software or handheld only"
> 
> I remember when they where saying "Just wait till E3" Guess What? E3's Over and Nintendo still in the same hole. Not only that but just one more thing 'PlayStation 4'
> 
> But only about the Wii U cuz the 3DS is doing great.


 
Since when was the 3DS doing any better? To be honest, it's in the same rut. Not too many games have been released, and the ones annouced are mediocre at best, with the exception of Project X Zone(which I think is released), SSB and Pokemon.

Wut?


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude, the 3DS surpassed the DS sales in the same period of time and the DS was the second best selling system of all time right after gameboy...


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Dude, the 3DS surpassed the DS sales in the same period of time and the DS was the second best selling system of all time right after gameboy...


 
This doesn't mean that the 3DS is doing better though. I imagine that many of those 3DS' were sold or traded in for something else.

The 3DS sells because of its price and the 3D gimmick. There aren't too many 'must have' games for the 3DS that would convince customers to buy the system. I'm not sure why everyone is going around about how the 3DS library is better than the Vita when both are essentially crap. Both systems have ports, and the 3DS has some mediocre games.

WiiU sold more units within 4 months as opposed to the PS3 and 360 in their 4 months. This does not mean its doing well. Besides, to compare a handheld system with a console is like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> This doesn't mean that the 3DS is doing better though. I imagine that many of those 3DS' were sold or traded in for something else.
> 
> The 3DS sells because of its price and the 3D gimmick. There aren't too many 'must have' games for the 3DS that would convince customers to buy the system. I'm not sure why everyone is going around about how the 3DS library is better than the Vita when both are essentially crap. Both systems have ports, and the 3DS has some mediocre games.
> 
> WiiU sold more units within 4 months as opposed to the PS3 and 360 in their 4 months. This does not mean its doing well. Besides, to compare a handheld system with a console is like comparing apples and oranges.


...
You're literally just spewing nonsense at this point.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> ...
> You're literally just spewing nonsense at this point.


 
Explain.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Explain.


First of all is trying to say the 3DS sells because of its 3D gimmick. That's a load. 
It sells because of the games it has. 
Do you have any idea how sales exploded when Fire Emblem came out? 
How sales exploded when Animal Crossing released?
How sales drove with all the other games that have come out and are still coming out? 
I can't even Fathom what's gonna happen when Pokemon hits shelves. 
People buy the 3DS because its a damn good handheld. 
Same applies to the Vita whether anyone admits it or not.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2013)

Ouch, this is a pretty big blow. ZombiU was, what, like one of only three serious 3rd party AAA titles so far that wasn't a port of a year+ old game?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Since when was the 3DS doing any better? To be honest, it's in the same rut. Not too many games have been released, and the ones annouced are mediocre at best, with the exception of Project X Zone(which I think is released), SSB and Pokemon.
> 
> Wut?


 
3DS has been the best selling console for months


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> 3DS has been the best selling console for months


 
But 3DS doesn't have anything to do with the WiiU and its sells. So I don't even know why you bought that up to begin with.

Console and handheld are two different types of markets. People will obviously see more of a need for a handheld.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

Reasons why ZombiU was not the megaseller it could have been (NOT counting mixed reviews which are not really that important for sales as we tend to find out time and time again - see movie tie ins):

BAD coverart
BAD advertisement in key regions
Bad marketing in terms of gameplay features and locations settings (games set in america sell better so UK was a tough sale)
Bad hype generation
The Wii U initially did not sell as bad as we think, it sold 3.45 million when 4 Million were projected but sales did not pick up after that, so the console is not really to fault for the not-selling of the launch games...


----------



## kehkou (Jul 9, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> ...why is the basic model so unthinkable?


 For me, because it's white.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> But 3DS doesn't have anything to do with the WiiU and its sells. So I don't even know why you bought that up to begin with.
> 
> Console and handheld are two different types of markets. People will obviously see more of a need for a handheld.


 
Exactly. My point is that Nintendo is doing horribly ONLY with the Wii U cuz with the 3DS they're making some money.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Exactly. My point is that Nintendo is doing horribly ONLY with the Wii U cuz with the 3DS they're making some money.


 
This makes absolutely no sense, for what would they gain out of this? I've seen people post this many times. It's the most absurd "excuse" I've ever come across.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

They don't do it on purpose, silly...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> This makes absolutely no sense, for what would they gain out of this? I've seen people post this many times. It's the most absurd "excuse" I've ever come across.


 
I'm not making excuses or anything like that. Nintendo is doing really bad with the Wii U(For Now) and the Future doesn't look so bright and that's a fact in the same way they're doing excellent with the 3DS and that's another fact


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I'm not making excuses or anything like that. Nintendo is doing really bad with the Wii U(For Now) and the Future doesn't look so bright and that's a fact in the same way they're doing excellent with the 3DS and thats another fact


 
You speak as if the 3DS is preventing the WiiU from selling. That's preposterous.


----------



## kehkou (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> You speak as if the 3DS is preventing the WiiU from selling. That's preposterous.


That ONLY applies to people who can only afford one or the other.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

No, you misunderstand. He just says that while the Wii U is struggling, the 3DS is doing fine. And that's it.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> No, you misunderstand. He just says that while the Wii U is struggling, the 3DS is doing fine. And that's it.


 



> Exactly. My point is that Nintendo is doing horribly ONLY with the Wii U cuz with the 3DS they're making some money.


 
That has no relevance to what he originally stated. How is Nintendo doing 'horribly' with the WiiU "ONLY" because they're making money with the 3DS?

He's speaking as if Nintendo has given up on the WiiU just because they're making money on the handheld.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2013)

I see people talking about the Wii U not doing so well. I'll just go ahead and mention the 3DS's much better situation, because an unrelated successful handheld somehow invalidates any criticism of Nintendo!


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

because does not mean what you think it means in this context.

His point is that nintendo is doing bad with the WIi u ONLY, they are doing fine with 3DS and because of the fact that they are doing fine with the 3DS his point is that they struggle just with the Wii U.

The because here is related to the point he makes, not to the facts he states.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> because does not mean what you think it means in this context.
> 
> His point is that nintendo is doing bad with the WIi u ONLY, they are doing fine with 3DS and because of the fact that they are doing fine with the 3DS his point is that they struggle just with the Wii U.
> 
> The because here is related to the point he makes, not to the facts he states.


 
I know English isn't your primary language, but all you're managing to do is confuse me. Let him speak for himself.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

wait, *I* am confusing? SERIOUSLY?
oh boy the irony in that is fantastic.

he made a simple statement everybody EXCEPT YOU understood. Maybe, just maybe, it is you?


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> wait, *I* am confusing? SERIOUSLY?
> oh boy the irony in that is fantastic.
> 
> he made a simple statement everybody EXCEPT YOU understood. Maybe, just maybe, it is you?


 
Could be if Santa Claus doesn't come.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude all I'm saying is that Nintendo is doing good with the 3DS and awful with the Wii U.

Is that so hard to understand?

Same with Sony. They are doing good with the PS3 but the PS Vita is not walking in the same road as the PS3.

Simple as that


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha, random humor, LOVE it!


----------



## Ray Lewis (Jul 9, 2013)

It is an interesting game. A few people and I were discussing this. Later on with cheaper used games I may need to pick up a copy. Or at least borrow it from my pawn shop friend I do electronic repairs for. Red Box has an option for Wii U games...with no games available!!! I am going to see what happens as first party sales pick up. One of these times this ace card may not work. Like getting down big in a football game; you cannot count on a big 4 touchdown comeback.

The new Zelda could do it, Metroid in HD could excite people. Mario at launch did not excite anyone I have talked with. "Cool controller concept, it is okay on power but nothing to write home about...if it gets a good Zelda/Mario/Metroid, MARIO KART game I may get a Wii U." Anyone who games has told me the same things.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Good. I think today we made a step in the right direction. Adding zombies to things doesn't make them better.


So if it was up to you, the game would simply be called "U", and would just have you walking around in an empty, rainy London?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Dude all I'm saying is that Nintendo is doing good with the 3DS and awful with the Wii U.
> 
> Is that so hard to understand?
> 
> ...


 
Honestly even with your english, I'm pretty sure everyone but him understood what u meant.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 9, 2013)

I never liked the first zombie game and since there are about 100 a year. I think it was back with Dead Rising or around that time where all the zombie games started and Ive hated them all.
I did try the demo of ZombieU and it again sucked BUT it was a great game for the console. It used the controllers screen and I thought it was made well but it just another boring zombie game.

NintenDONT have their heads up their own ass and they don't have a clue how to keep the console going. There are lots of points people other than NintenDONT know. 
1, drop crap games. Mario and Sonic are ancient and should DIE already. If you've played the first Mario and Mario Kart then you've played them all so STOP IT. Same goes for Sonic. Nothing has changed and nothing will. Still the same boring game from the first version to the last. 
2, give 3rd party devs what they want. They are the ones that will make or break the console. As they have dropped them and dont care for them then they have already killed the console off themselves. MORONS. 
3, drop the price and take a loss in the first year. If it cost too much you loose sales. You will drop the price anyway so drop it now and take a little hit then you will see more consoles sold which makes 3rd party devs happy so they make more games for it and in the end you make more money and keep the console alive longer. 
4, LISTEN to the people and do what they suggest. NintenDONT SHOULD read these forums and these posts and see what the people want and what they need and what they are complaining about then they should do something about it. If, or WHEN the console dies they have nobody but themselves to blame as they DIDN'T LISTEN to ALL the warnings the people were trying to give them.

After 1 week of owning the WiiU I regretted buying it and do everyday since. If I could sell it and get my money back I would in a heartbeat. Its so not worth it and as they are going to kill it themselves its already dead. I DON'T recommend anyone to buy it UNLESS its my console then GO AHEAD AND BUY THE DAMN THING!

If you want a NintenDONT console get a Wii. If you want to play good games DON'T get a NintenDONT console, there are other better consoles out there with more games and more support and they will last a lot longer. The PS3 will last for a lot longer than the Xbox360 and the Wii is already dead as NintenDONT have already turned off the servers to a lot of Wii things. I very highly doubt you will see NintenDONT around in 5 years. They are too stupid and the whole company will be dead soon. They NEED to LISTEN and only then will they survive their own stupidly.

Rant over.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyhow, this news post was pretty depressing for me. I want the WiiU to do well. I don't have one yet due to financial reasons but I intend to get one and in the mean time I want it to succeed and continue to have support.

The main issue for me is that if big companies like Ubisoft start not only losing up, but giving it up--that's a huge blow to Nintendo and the WiiU. They just CANNOT do as well as they need to without these companies' support. They need to seriously up their advertising and marketing, especially for the WiiU. I don't see crap on the internet or TV. Do people who aren't even active on the gaming scene know about the WiiU? I'd say not really, they might've heard about it but they probably don't know crap about it otherwise. They need a serious system seller to ACTUALLY BE OUT, like it should have been out ages ago, and they need to totally garner a sort of fanbase for the WiiU. Right now the only fans I know of are just people who passively enjoy the WiiU because it's a cool system.

So yeah, I'm worried. I need Nintendo to do well so it releases more games etc. etc., I want Sony to do as well for similar reasons, especially when it comes to getting sequels to great titles and localizations of what are potentially Japanese-only titles. I want to see the gaming industry as a whole succeed and when it comes to some of the best game series Nintendo succeeding is really important there. (No offense, Sony also has a lot of great exclusives, and Xbox has... a few, but Nintendo's better releases have a flavor of uniqueness, nostalgia, gameplay gimmicks, etc. etc. that I simply prefer and can't find in some of the other systems' line-ups.)


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 9, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like the WiiU is the new Dreamcast. We'll have people fondly remembering it in 10 years, talking of how it was so ahead of its time, and asking themselves why the evil companies made it fail even if it was awesome.
> 
> Duh.


Nintendo is in a much better position then Sega EVER was, are we all forgetting how the 3DS is topping charts everywhere?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 9, 2013)

They shouldn't add [is troubling] to quotes, because the brackets mean it wasn't actually said.  You might as well add [gives me a boner].  Show me the real quote.
Where is the quote where someone said it wasn't even close to profitable?  All I see is the article author saying that.


----------



## marksteele (Jul 9, 2013)

hmmmm my thoughts are that the technology on the wiiU just doesn't work. I mean if I wanted a tablet controller....I'll just get a tablet controller...on the xbone. The reason the Wii was decent was because the other 2 had to develop their own hardware to mimic the idea, in the case of the wiiU a tablet can essentially mimic the entire gimmick. Thus giving players the gimmick + better hardware. 

I hate to say this but I would much prefer to see Nintendo stop releasing consoles and just focus on the hand-held (no microsoft and sony does the gimmicks) and third-party markets. While their home consoles are special, they just can't compete in this "better graphics" environment that started with the CoD Fanboy generation.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 9, 2013)

marksteele said:


> I hate to say this but I would much prefer to see Nintendo stop releasing consoles and just focus on the hand-held (no microsoft and sony does the gimmicks) and third-party markets. While their home consoles are special, they just can't compete in this "better graphics" environment that started with the CoD Fanboy generation.


CoD graphics are some of the most dated FPS graphics. Statements like this make it so apparent that these anti-CoD'ers have never played the game... and don't actually hate the game, but the consumer base.



JoostinOnline said:


> They shouldn't add [is troubling] to quotes, because the brackets mean it wasn't actually said. You might as well add [gives me a boner]. Show me the real quote.
> Where is the quote where someone said it wasn't even close to profitable? All I see is the article author saying that.


You're kind of just sort of slightly ridiculously fucking retarded.

"[The editors] shouldn't add [is troubling] to quotes..."

That's what parentheses, or "square brackets" for you stupid mofos, are for. Not to change the context, but to change the wording to maintain the quote while filling in the reader. For example, who would know "they" in your sentence was referring to the article editors if it was a baseless quote?

Technically brackets are parentheses and parentheses are brackets, but somehow things got mixed up... kinda like weight and mass.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good. That game was buggy as hell and Ubisoft refused to patch it, even after their forums were flooded with complaints about glitches.

My favorite glitch was an invisible zombie preventing the game from continuing.  My favorite glitch was an invisible zombie preventing the game from continuing. It was also out of sight. Another classic is the player falling through the ground into the abyss, dying, and then being unable to continue because your bag (full of key items) is now outside the game world.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 9, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I'm not making excuses or anything like that. Nintendo is doing really bad with the Wii U(For Now) and the Future doesn't look so bright and that's a fact in the same way they're doing excellent with the 3DS and that's another fact


talking about the future and using the word fact always makes me cringe


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 9, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> *Somebody at Nintendo should learn about marketing, really...*


 

This is true. I didn't even know that the Wii-U had launched in Australia when it did let alone hear about some Zombie game that I still don't know a single detail about.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 9, 2013)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> Nintendo is in a much better position then Sega EVER was, are we all forgetting how the 3DS is topping charts everywhere?


I'm surprised you didn't notice the whole sarcasm in his post.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> So if it was up to you, the game would simply be called "U", and would just have you walking around in an empty, rainy London?


No,  the game would not exist.


----------



## elgarta (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I tried Zombie U and thought it was a wash, but it was the game not the system that made me think so. 

Oh well, considering that the last few Nintendo home systems weren't known for their amazing third-party titles, I think things will be fine. The big N just has to launch their titles and it'll be fine.


----------



## crea (Jul 9, 2013)

ZombiU wasn't a smash hit by any means. In fact it got mediocre responses, with some serious flaws for a game of that genre, as a lack of weapons and ammunition, just to name the major one. So who cares if there is no sequel.

Ubisoft screwed up on their own, Wii U console sales are fine, just not ZombiU sales.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 9, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I'm surprised you didn't notice the whole sarcasm in his post.


 
I'm surprised you haven't noticed how many people are convinced Nintendo is going down the Sega way


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2013)

Good ol' "it's Ubisoft's fault for making a crap game!" mentality instead of actually acknowledging that "hardcore games" on the Wii U are just like not a strong possibility.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 9, 2013)

EnigmaXtreme said:


> I'm surprised you haven't noticed how many people are convinced Nintendo is going down the Sega way


 
And Raulpica is definitely not one of them. Hence the "duh" in is his/her post.


----------



## crea (Jul 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Good ol' "it's Ubisoft's fault for making a crap game!" mentality instead of actually acknowledging that "hardcore games" on the Wii U are just like not a strong possibility.


You must be trolling. Are you seriously trying to blame the Wii U's hardware for ZombiU being a failure? There are first horror games on the DS (!) that got a better reception. You have no clue, please shut up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2013)

crea said:


> You must be trolling. Are you seriously trying to blame the Wii U's hardware for ZombiU being a failure? There are first horror games on the DS (!) that got a better reception. You have no clue, please shut up.


 

I'm blaming the fact that the Wii U is a marketing nightmare and that Nintendo could not giving a flying fuck about third parties.


----------



## crea (Jul 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm blaming the fact that the Wii U is a marketing nightmare and that Nintendo could not giving a flying fuck about third parties.


 
Yes. they could not give a flying fuck. Because those companies will be back, once the console sells great. ATM it is only selling good.

For the 'big studios' to embrace a new console, you could either throw away a lot of money in advance by advertising, risking not getting the investment back. Or, you could trust in your well established reputation and userbase, develop your own hits while anticipating the console sells will convince even the 'big studios'. BTW I do not recall any big games on the Wii from EA or Ubisoft....

Anyways, don't think Nintendo or any other company for that matter have not crunched those marketing numbers over and over. They probably, this is my perception, opted for the most logical and profitable move. there is no reason to assume the Wii U will not be a success, with the money already saved which will surely be better invested in own game titles etc.


----------



## back25 (Jul 9, 2013)

TLOU metascore 9.5/ 9.1 user
ZombiU metascore 77/7.5 user
Ubisoft should blame themselves really.

Also i find it amusing how only 3 vita games sold more than ZombiU and it doesn't get so much hate from publishers.
They probably want Nintendo to sink because they have better games and people wouldn't care to buy their crap on Nintendo systems.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn that's harsh to read. I can imagine it being even worse for Wii U owners. But it's the story of the past few years, no? Wii didn't get the support either, it's sad Nintendo say they are trying to make it work and a few months later it's not working (yet). But Nintendo will prevail, I hope at least!


----------



## Coto (Jul 9, 2013)

nintendo, you better hurry releasing 1st party games, and give a fucking proper support to 3DS, you have the hardware there isn't


----------



## NEO117 (Jul 9, 2013)

> *The lack of online engagement that we see on Wii U [is troubling]*," says Moore. "It's so integral to what we do. T*hey're so small it's hardly worth running the servers. It seems like a box that's out of sync with the future of EA *- which is one that gives a real social feel to our games. *The Wii U feels like an offline experience right now*."


 
And this is why I want a WiiU.

*OPINIONS OPINIONS OPINIONS AHEAD!!!*

No EA bullshit, little online bullshit as well. Consoles should've NEVER been allowed online in the first place. PC gets a pass because users can do pretty much whatever they want there, so if we don't like a bullshit policy or intrusive DRM, we can do something about it. Even going so far as to buy the game directly from developers without having to give a dime to greedy, DLC slurping publishers.

IMO: Until consoles are entirely open like PC is, then mandatory (or in this case almost-mandatory) online should stay away.

Sad about Ubisoft... They make awesome games that I actually enjoy, but you can't have everything.

I'll wait a few years before getting a WiiU, and maybe a PS4 down the line for other games. I have all I want as of right now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 9, 2013)

crea said:


> ZombiU wasn't a smash hit by any means. In fact it got mediocre responses, with some serious flaws for a game of that genre, as a lack of weapons and ammunition, just to name the major one. So who cares if there is no sequel.
> 
> Ubisoft screwed up on their own, Wii U console sales are fine, just not ZombiU sales.


Yes. Exactly this. The game got AN AVERAGE of mediocre responses because reviewers either knew what "survival horror" actually meant and graded it accordingly (high), or thought they were playing a shoot 'm up and graded it accordingly (low).

I care about the game. It's still the best wiiu experience on the thing, and I prefer it far above known qualities like resident evil 4.
A colleague of me is an avid horror survival fan. I recommended to him...but I had to admit that if it was the only game he wanted to play, it would be too high of a cost.


Yes, and I'm also one who would care for a sequel...except if that would mean ubisoft would go for the common denominator and adds so much weapons and ammunition that the tension is pretty much washed away. So no...I don't blame them for not making one. It would get a bad reception, no matter how you slice it.


Oh, and...wiiu console sales aren't fine. While it's not as bad as some sites claim it to be, the fact that nintendo themselves admit it says enough.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Good ol' "it's Ubisoft's fault for making a crap game!" mentality instead of actually acknowledging that "hardcore games" on the Wii U are just like not a strong possibility.


ZombiU's actually the second best selling game on the Wii U (second to NSMBU). Considering it didn't even make a profit, imagine how other third-party games must have sold.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually, console wise, Nintendo is on the right track, it is their marketing department that should get fired, or, to be more specific, the japanese guy who keeps the marketing department down. I blame iwata and Reggie, really, not for doing a bad job, but for doing a conservative job marketing wise. They should go out all bells and whistles about their system. Reggie should go to a Tech show or a TV show interview or GT or whatever with a pack of good games (there is a list i made and a list tempers in general made, added up there are at least 10-15 great retail and 5-10 great eshop games) smash those games on the table and say; See this? those are fantastic games you can play on WiiU, our NEW CONSOLE, Successor to the Wii, right now. THen he should smash a few inhouse titles and exclusives (the few they have) on the table and say: and those are the games you can ONLY play on Wii U.

Be agressive with your marketing Nintendo. Same for Ubisoft. They market the hell out of assassins creed and watchdogs but where I live i havent seen ONE, NOT ONE ad for Zombi U. No viral game, no nothing. How do you expect to sell your game if you dont market it?

technical prowess and review scores mean squat. only the "hardcore gamer" cares about that shit and those folks made up their mind anyway, a long time ago. the rest of the world doesnt care about that stuff, you gotta sell to them not desperately try to please people you cant please anyway...


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> ZombiU's actually the second best selling game on the Wii U (second to NSMBU). Considering it didn't even make a profit, imagine how other third-party games must have sold.


OUCH!

Okay, it's actually the third place (nintendo land is first...though I guess VGChartz is counting the package deals as well), but still...

It certainly is no wonder they dropped the exclusivity on Rayman (<insert rant about the delay not being needed>). But I don't see why they don't port zombiu to other consoles. Surely with smartglass and smartphone connectivity (and even vita support in the near future), they can put the second screen to good use, right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> OUCH!
> 
> Okay, it's actually the third place (nintendo land is first...though I guess VGChartz is counting the package deals as well), but still...
> 
> It certainly is no wonder they dropped the exclusivity on Rayman (<insert rant about the delay not being needed>). But I don't see why they don't port zombiu to other consoles. Surely with smartglass and smartphone connectivity (and even vita support in the near future), they can put the second screen to good use, right?


 

Nintendoland was also a pack-in so it's hard to count it, kinda like saying Wii Sports is the best selling Wii game.


----------



## emigre (Jul 9, 2013)

crea said:


> Wii U console sales are fine.


 

haha!

I love how people here are lambasting Ubisoft here. Sure, the game is good at best but at least they actually put effort into creating a gaem that was designed around the Wii U.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

NEO117 said:


> And this is why I want a WiiU.
> 
> *OPINIONS OPINIONS OPINIONS AHEAD!!!*
> 
> ...


 
I can't tell if you're trolling or not.

Online gameplay is basically the selling point of the Xbox 360, free online play seems to be *one *of the selling points of PS3. Online play revolutionized console gaming and because of it a lot more people prefer consoles. Take online away and we're back in the stone ages.

Multiplayer on consoles is one of the biggest selling points, take it away and you piss people off. It's good to have an alternative to pc gaming. I don't want to use my pc for gaming, as I'm sure many people prefer that as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Online gameplay is basically the selling point of the Xbox 360, free online play seems to be *one *of the selling points of PS3.
> 
> It's good to have an alternative to pc gaming. I don't want to use my pc for gaming, as I'm sure many people prefer that as well.


I am curious. Towards the end the PS360 largely became one entity in my eyes so it was more a matter of get whatever the others you want to play with have.

"I don't want to use my pc for gaming"
I have never really met this.
I have met "my PC is not good enough for games".
I have met "I work on a computer, back home I do not want to do so much".
I have met "I do not want to play computer games".
At various points I have met console exclusives and lack of controls. Both largely solved problems today though, PC joypads were not great back when (see Gravis gamepad and they were probably the best/most common in the mid range give or take Microsoft's sidewinder stuff) so I can take that.
I have met a lack of screen and a lack of a comfortable chair. Potentially still problems but not half the one they used to be.
With the exception of the second one I have never met this though.


Also 3ds selling well. Because I can "explosions of from next to nothing are not that hard to do". I do still maintain the 3ds is not half as attractive prospect as the DS was though.

On Zombi U and the antipathy there. How much of this might be coming off the superb walking dead from telltale, the likes of DayZ and whatever else I am not sure. I very much doubt we will look back on this with truly great fondness though. On the other hand people apparently were absolutely thrilled to have a new mirror's edge (give or take the combat heavy gameplay).


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am curious. Towards the end the PS360 largely became one entity in my eyes so it was more a matter of get whatever the others you want to play with have.
> 
> "I don't want to use my pc for gaming"
> I have never really met this.
> ...


 
Since English originated in Britain, I would have thought I could understand your gibberish, unfortunately, I do not.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Since English originated in Britain, I would have thought I could understand your gibberish, unfortunately, I do not.



Of the great many posts I have made around here that was probably one of my least complex; no truly uncommon words, no sentences of great length, most words less than two syllables and the ones that were not were not uncommon words, no grammatical or obtuse writing tricks and I even stepped back from best form grammar to enhance readability.

Still if you want a rephrasing/explanation.

The first two sections were the ones directed at you.

The first was querying your statement about the 360 online being the main or even possible sole draw of the console. My response was by the time things got under way and some of the dust started to setting the PS3 and 360 were largely the same thing (so very few exclusives of any great note this time around). To that end a statement to the effect of "the PS3 was different" caught my eye.

The second was your statement of "I don't want to use my pc for gaming".
I had never really met such a mindset before, I listed some of the ones I had met and why they might not apply right now. However none were satisfactory without additional input on your part which is what that was calling for.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Of the great many posts I have made around here that was probably one of my least complex; no truly uncommon words, no sentences of great length, most words less than two syllables and the ones that were not were not uncommon words, no grammatical or obtuse writing tricks and I even stepped back from best form grammar to enhance readability.
> 
> Still if you want a rephrasing/explanation.
> 
> ...


 
It is true my PC is incapable of playing the newer games, but I have played PC games on here with little to no problem. Mostly I just don't like sitting here at the computer because it gets uncomfortable. While gaming for PC is obviously better--albeit, graphical wise(and control wise if a mouse and keyboard floats your boat)I still prefer console because I just turn it on, pop in a disc and sit back to relax and enjoy myself.

That is the beauty of console gaming, to me. Others like the simplicity and the fact that consoles offer a minor entertainment experience that involes other things then just games, I think its understandable why most prefer console over pc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

Fair enough though the comfort thing I usually find sorted by buying a nice chair and setting it (and monitor and co up properly). Of course since I was young most console games were done sitting on my bed, sitting on a friend's bed, having things kicked to the "kids room" and sitting on the floor and for whatever reason I also find most people seem to shop for furniture that either exists and little more* or "matches the room".

*nasty pine is one thing, wrecking the things when they inevitably die after 4 years it has given me an appreciation for just how much structural support is afforded by strips of cloth though.

Turn it on, pop in a disc.... 
Depends. Between title updates, futzing around with profiles and whatnot and the likes of steam and co coming the other way as far as click it and watch it run I am not sure that is quite so valid these days.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Fair enough though the comfort thing I usually find sorted by buying a nice chair and setting it (and monitor and co up properly). Of course since I was young most console games were done sitting on my bed, sitting on a friend's bed, having things kicked to the "kids room" and sitting on the floor and for whatever reason I also find most people seem to shop for furniture that either exists and little more* or "matches the room".
> 
> *nasty pine is one thing, wrecking the things when they inevitably die after 4 years it has given me an appreciation for just how much structural support is afforded by strips of cloth though.
> 
> ...


 
I can agree, especially since even the 360 requires certain games to install to the HDD these days. I am starting to understand why more and more people are going to pc, because consoles are trying to become pc's in their own right.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Since English originated in Britain, I would have thought I could understand your gibberish, unfortunately, I do not.


It originated there, but we fixed it.

PS: I didn't actually read the post you quoted.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahhh I can't wait for an AAA title to come out for the Wii U so everybody will STFU.


----------



## NEO117 (Jul 9, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling or not.
> 
> Online gameplay is basically the selling point of the Xbox 360, free online play seems to be *one *of the selling points of PS3. Online play revolutionized console gaming and because of it a lot more people prefer consoles. Take online away and we're back in the stone ages.
> 
> Multiplayer on consoles is one of the biggest selling points, take it away and you piss people off. It's good to have an alternative to pc gaming. I don't want to use my pc for gaming, as I'm sure many people prefer that as well.


 
No friend, I'm not trolling. This is honestly what I believe. But like I said before, it's only MY opinion. Not everyone likes what online has done to console gaming, I just happen to be rather vocal/passionate about it.

Hey, if you like it then cool! I may even get on for a few games here and there, but in general I'm not happy with it at all.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 9, 2013)

NEO117 said:


> No friend, I'm not trolling. This is honestly what I believe. But like I said before, it's only MY opinion. Not everyone likes what online has done to console gaming, I just happen to be rather vocal/passionate about it.
> 
> Hey, if you like it then cool! I may even get on for a few games here and there, but in general I'm not happy with it at all.


 
It does seem to be harming single-player experiences, and actually getting together with friends to play.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Ahhh I can't wait for an AAA title to come out for the Wii U so everybody will STFU.



Despite my misgivings about the term AAA given such a title will probably not have the Wii U as a primary/lead platform, will probably have some dual screen nonsense crowbarred in, most likely will be lacking on the DLC front, will suffer from Nintendo's sub par online efforts, may suffer a bit on the controls front and price wise may not drop for a while I am sure there will be plenty of room to still laugh at the Wii U's failure.


----------



## ggyo (Jul 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Of the great many posts I have made around here that was probably one of my least complex; no truly uncommon words, no sentences of great length, most words less than two syllables and the ones that were not were not uncommon words, no grammatical or obtuse writing tricks and I even stepped back from best form grammar to enhance readability.


 
Wha... proper grammar IS enhanced readability. You don't grasp your first language well.



JoostinOnline said:


> It originated there, but we fixed it.
> 
> PS: I didn't actually read the post you quoted.


You're not part of "we", Mr. I-think-parentheses-are-for-misconstruing-quotations.

Even though forums are text-based discussions, since there is a mutual vocabulary and diction between the average user of GBATemp, it's barely productive reading, which is bolstered by exclusively confining video game cultural terms.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Wha... proper grammar IS enhanced readability. You don't grasp your first language well.


If I had stuck my list into one line/not forced any new lines it would have been closer to proper grammar (none of those fragments really warranted what would technically be new paragraphs and probably could have also been a single list) yet most would argue it impacts readability or at least stylistically troubles things at some level.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Fair enough though the comfort thing I usually find sorted by buying a nice chair and setting it (and monitor and co up properly). Of course since I was young most console games were done sitting on my bed, sitting on a friend's bed, having things kicked to the "kids room" and sitting on the floor and for whatever reason I also find most people seem to shop for furniture that either exists and little more* or "matches the room".
> 
> *nasty pine is one thing, wrecking the things when they inevitably die after 4 years it has given me an appreciation for just how much structural support is afforded by strips of cloth though.
> 
> ...


 
There was something I forgot to mention. PC games seem to have a real heavy problem with pirates as opposed to consoles. Although stream and others are a way to combat this, pc sales are essentially still hurt. So that alone, could be reason why people prefer consoles. Not too much work goes into PC games if they're low budget and since piracy is a problem, all you really have is shabby ports of console games.


----------



## jadawin (Jul 10, 2013)

Come on! Although Nintendo loses some 3rd party support, it remains a great console with great games to come! Its exclusives is itself a serious reason to buy one. I'm not going to turn my back on it! Hell, I don't even care for the online gaming!
As for the big names like Ubisoft or EA, I 'm sure they would eventually leave Nintendo for the shake of Xbox and PS4 nevertheless (don't they, always?).
WiiU is not over yet, but a a price cut would be advisable.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 11, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> quite sad to hear the wii u has not received any considerable share of fan support since its announcement at e3.


 
It should; I'm sad about it too, but I can only convince so many people to start supporting it.



jadawin said:


> Come on! Although Nintendo loses some 3rd party support, it remains a great console with great games to come! Its exclusives is itself a serious reason to buy one. I'm not going to turn my back on it! Hell, I don't even care for the online gaming!
> As for the big names like Ubisoft or EA, I 'm sure they would eventually leave Nintendo for the shake of Xbox and PS4 nevertheless (don't they, always?).
> WiiU is not over yet, but a a price cut would be advisable.


 
^This...  If more people felt this way about Nintendo, then they wouldn't have any problem implementing a price cut.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 11, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> ^This...  If more people felt this way about Nintendo, then they wouldn't have any problem implementing a price cut.


That logic. It makes no sense. Everybody can want a price cut, and it's in fact one of the only viable business moves at this point if they want the Wii U to sell well during the coming holiday season, but that doesn't mean Nintendo will do it if they don't feel it will be profitable enough.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyways, yeah, third parties and Nintendo don't get along. They haven't since the N64. Now let's look at Nintendo's track record since the post-SNES days:
- N64 lost to PS1 by a large margin, more so once third parties pretty much completely abandoned the N64.
- Gamecube lost to Xbox by a margin, and PS2 by a metric fuck ton of a landslide as third parties didn't support the N64 worth a damn while they supported the PS2 endlessly.
- Wii managed to win just by being inexpensive and appealing to the casual crowd. The casual crowd has moved on since then to smart phones and tablets. Note that the Wii had shit for third party support that was decent.
- Now Wii U is flailing and sinking because it doesn't know who to try to sell itself to, third parties weren't willing to give their best effort and are ducking out early anyways because it's Nintendo, and first party titles aren't enough to put a system into first place.

Basically, if third parties don't hop on board, I imagine this generation will more reflect the sixth than the seventh. It isn't as if the Wii U will be the Dreamcast, but everybody expecting it to bounce back and be the most magnificent thing since time itself will probably need to take a step back and realize that your love for Nintendo is not the world's love for Nintendo. All because you think it deserves to sell its way into first place does not mean it well. In all reality, Nintendo has set themselves up very poorly and with every effort to fix the problems, they dig a deeper hole.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 11, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Anyways, yeah, third parties and Nintendo don't get along. They haven't since the N64. Now let's look at Nintendo's track record since the post-SNES days:
> - N64 lost to PS1 by a large margin, more so once third parties pretty much completely abandoned the N64.
> - Gamecube lost to Xbox by a margin, and PS2 by a metric fuck ton of a landslide as third parties didn't support the N64 worth a damn while they supported the PS2 endlessly.
> - Wii managed to win just by being inexpensive and appealing to the casual crowd. The casual crowd has moved on since then to smart phones and tablets. Note that the Wii had shit for third party support that was decent.
> ...


 
It doesn't have to take the lead in sales; it just has to sell. I know third party developers don't care about Nintendo; I've experienced their attitudes. It's like they only wanted to support Nintendo when they made 16 bit games, but as soon as they went 3D, they said, "F*** them, we're going to Sony." And it's been this way ever since. They made a ton of games for the Gameboy too, but that system couldn't display 3D graphics. Maybe games like Wolfenstein, but not many. Maybe I'm just exaggerating, but it sounds right to me. Nintendo has given them the things they wanted: a beautiful graphics engine, internet access, and anything else that might be important to them. And what do they do with it? Release rehashed games from the last generation and pull games from the system because there's not enough support for them. I wonder what they mean by that: I support the games they should be releasing. I think they want support from the entire gaming community, or at least 60% of them.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 11, 2013)

As far as I am concerned a certain amount of third party support will always hit the system. The problem is the varying quality of those titles. Of what use is 3rd party support if their games suck? They create sucky games and then wonder why they don't sell. I bring EA as example: They release mass effect 3 for Wii for full price and at the same time they put the mass effect trilogy for LESS money on the other consoles and then they blame nintendo that their game did not sell. Geez, I wonder why...
When they do release a good game (need for speed) for the console, nobody buys because everybody is like: "eh, EA gives no effort anyway" because it is ANOTHER port, a well made one, but a port nontheless.

THAT'S why it's a shame ZombiU didn't sell. Because no matter if you like the game or not, some of us like it and it was a new IP, original effort for a new console. It was the definition of everything right with the industry, it was a solid title as a horror game as well, not perfect, of course, but solid, not bad at all. And the game failed because people failed to pick it up, instead they went with another mario game and then people hate on nintendo and activision and ea for releasing yearly sequels. buy original IP then and stop bitching...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> stuff



By that logic I should be thankful for whatever crumbs fall off the table and not demand all that and more. Given we are talking high end entertainment that does not seem like a great position to take.

I can certainly appreciate the value in seeding an investment but I am not sure we need multinationals to do it in this case.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 11, 2013)

You misunderstood me, I was not saying we should be thankful for what we get, I was saying that BECAUSE of our buying habits we are at fault here that the gaming industry is what it is and only we can change it by supporting something else


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2013)

I saw what you were getting at and I agree that if the games industry persists in using profits/sales to guide decisions then fans of games. However I would hold a simple buying habit change is at best just propping things up.

Going by the other threads you are a fan of film. I was kind of calling for a repeat of the end of the Hays Code era but for games. I am kind of curious to see who gets to be RKO in this.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree. In general I feel EA and Microsoft MIGHT be the ones who bring everything to a level that change is imminent anyways, perhaps even falling victim to their own policies, really. But like the early days of Film, games face an uphill battle, with people claiming them to be responsible for violence and other things that are false. So before games can be the medium it can be, really, there is a process of change needed.

Perhaps, and that might sound contrary, companies like Nintendo are those that lead this change. Sure, they are FAR behind the curve, but perhaps that is a good thing? What if the curve leads to destruction and Nintendo, being so far behind, sees the destruction and thus can evade it? They did the same thing in 1983 really. So I wonder if the future is not MORE of what we have now, but instead less, where games are just games again.

Smart TVs are something most people will have eventually. So why would I need an XBone that basically does the exact same thing my smart TV would do? I want to play games, end of story. The reason people bought consoles back in the day was that they were cheap and EASY to use - something they are not nowadays.

Of course I could be wrong and everything continues as it is now - leading to the complete destruction of the way we percieve games. But when game sbecome TV shows and movies, they are no longer games.

Furthermore, I noticed that most people craving what the modern gamer craves are teenagers and male. Everyone else does not care. I forgot where I read it, but I read the following thing lately, paraphrasing:

"Sometimes when I am sick of all the violence and gore, sick of shooting terrorists in the face, I just want to have some fun. Thank you for that, Nintendo."

And that right there sums it up. I am scared what will happen to the industry if "teh hardc0rz" take over and have their way, same way I am scared what would happen if the Tea Party took over. Both things would be really terrible for all of us one way or the other. Sometimes you need somebody to keep you behind, keep you in check.

As for ZombiU, for what the game really was, it was solid. The problem is not many people WANTED what it was and those who DID want it did not really buy it. I own it. I bought it, new, not pre-owned. because I believe in change through buying.

Long story short: Yes, the industry needs to change, but not into the direction it is currently headed...


----------

